# Hand Knitted "Winter Breeze" Poncho



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a destash project. I used Creative Liesl for this design but you can use any smooth superchunky yarn. This will work with Gigantic Mohair by Rico Design or any other smooth super chunky yarn which matches with ball band tension 6 sts and 9 rows.

With design is worked from top down.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-breeze-poncho
£2.00


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fij from VH (Dec 28, 2013)

Great job, love the pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

love the different textures.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That's very nice.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks very cosy, great for the windy autumn months


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful poncho.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

You do such beautiful work... I am always amazed at your patterns and knitting..... Thanks so much for sharing with us at KP... Jane


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful. Looks so warm and soft.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Great variety of stitch patterns!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it!!! I love all the different designs. It looks like a fast knit. ;0)


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute and warm, great poncho!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's really great looking!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it!

Hazel


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking great! Thank you to create it!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the variety of stitch patterns, creates beautiful texture, looks very cozy


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Lorraine, that's just gorgeous.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful poncho. I guess you can make it longer if needed.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------

